# [SOLVED] UPnp / NAT problem



## otester (Mar 16, 2008)

I have two routers...

First provides the networks wireless capabilities, has UPnP and NAT options.

Second is the outter router providing the first with internet (2nd DMZ's the first), this also has the two options.

On MSN it can loose connection sometime and my connection overall is quite unstable, doesn't perform to well on Ares etc. (No firewalls installed etc.).

"You have a UPnP symmetric NAT" - basically an error with the triangle yellow !.


Any ideas on what configurations to use in regard to UPnP/NAT settings?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: UPnp / NAT problem*

Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).


----------



## otester (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: UPnp / NAT problem*

I decided to get rid of the other router and just have one Linksys running.

Although I have set the ports, they still seem to be closed when running port checks.

Any ideas?

(Linksys WAG354G).

MSN currently says... "connected through a non-UPnP port restricted NAT".

NAT is on, on the router.
UPnP is off, on the router.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: UPnp / NAT problem*

Did you turn uPnP back on on the remaining router?


----------



## otester (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: UPnp / NAT problem*



johnwill said:


> Did you turn uPnP back on on the remaining router?


At the moment it is currently enabled.

Ports show up as closed although opened correctly on the router control panel.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: UPnp / NAT problem*

What's the make/model of the modem?

Do the ports come up as "closed", or "stealth"?


----------



## otester (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: UPnp / NAT problem*



johnwill said:


> What's the make/model of the modem?
> 
> Do the ports come up as "closed", or "stealth"?


I contacted Linksys and they said traffic must be going through the port for it show as open, I did an experiment and now all is well.

Thank you for your help.


----------

